# This Is What I Mean When I Say The Sa Government Is A Bunch Of Morons



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

UK gives £19million aid to South Africa - its president spends £17.5million on his palace

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-spends-17-5million-palace.html#ixzz2iXMQcN00

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

